# Awww damn...



## mdmike (Sep 18, 2010)

easiest thing to do is fine something that you can do other than being online watching boarding videos or watching boarding movies etc. basically just take you mind off of it. And don't push it just to catch a few runs at the end of the season you will most likely re injure it just because you are pushing so hard to get out there you will take un needed risks. Better to take the season off heal completely and go at it next year even stronger. train all summer and work at building strength stamina etc.


----------



## MRSA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks man. So far it's relatively easy keeping away from boarding stuff as long as I don't watch the videos. I think it's easier because Seattle itself doesn't get snow. I imagine it'll be harder in a month or two. Staying away from derby is much harder but it's not something I can complain about because my teammates are so involved (taking me to appointments, surgery, helping me around the house, especially since Mr. MRSA is sick with mono). I made sure my skates are well hidden for a while.

I definitely hear ya about not pushing the recovery. While patience is not my strong point I don't like to be stupid either so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

I guess its time to start some major knitting projects. Maybe I can knit up something useful and delightfully tacky for the slopes next year?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your injury from roller derby preventing you from snowboarding,guess you just need to hold back till next season. Though my daugther do not really snowboard much,she too is on a roller derby team here in our hometown, She broke her collarbone last may during a bout at Pocatello,ID. and her teammates were really supportive of her. Their season is now over for the year and she did great on her comeback. She would like to ride with me again but she is still sketchy about her collarbone getting reinjured. Hope that you'll heal good and be back riding again.:thumbsup:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife is a runner, athlete, coach and teacher. A year ago Sept she broke her ankle and missed much of the better part of the mtb season/early snow season and struggled to coach and teach. Then in March of this year she rolled her ankle again and snapped her collar bone. (I don't understand it myself) Yesterday was her first day back on the snow. Her ankle is strong and her collar bone is good. She had a blast. Stay strong! Injuries suck but there is a lot that can be said about seeing and experiencing life at a slower pace for a while. Sending vibes, it's never fun to see the wife struggle. Your body will heal, just don't rush it and strengthen all the muscles. 

Cheers, Husbandofanaccidentproneshredder


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MRSA said:


> ...especially since Mr. MRSA is sick with mono



If you're MRSA, shouldn't he be MRA? :icon_scratch:


----------



## MRSA (Sep 30, 2013)

Donutz said:


> If you're MRSA, shouldn't he be MRA? :icon_scratch:


Not if I'm a potentially deadly super bug! 

MRSA's my derby name. I'm a microbiologist so I chose it because it's "catchy". Heh. heh.


----------



## MRSA (Sep 30, 2013)

As of yesterday: bone completely healed (doc can't even see fracture), weight-bearing full-time now and transitioning out of the boot, which isn't too difficult because I've been cheating like a mofo and ditching my crutches for weeks.

Doc doesn't really want me to board for another 7 weeks (main concern was the 1 foot in binding routine, bad ankle is my lead foot) but my PT says I may be able to incorporate easy runs into my training. Getting there!!! 

Can't wait though. It's just now starting to dump snow here in the UPNW.

On another note, does anyone have experience dealing with hardware rubbing in your board boot? I'm wondering how I'm gonna deal with that (better heal insert? new, better boots?).


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

congrats on being able to ride again (even if it is only greens and bunnies). whats your derby team?


----------



## MRSA (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks! I still won't be able to ride for a few weeks but getting closer! I'm on Seattle's banked track league, though nowhere close to scrimmaging/bouting status for quite a while. I had been spending most of autumn adjusting from flat track (which I did for a few years but not for a while) to banked track and trying to get back into shape. My knees hate getting low both boarding and skating (but boarding helps strengthen my knees which helps my skating).


----------



## MRSA (Sep 30, 2013)

I started riding again 3 weeks ago. I'm not 100% (mostly my stamina still sucks) but considering I'm technically not supposed to be riding yet, I am doing pretty damn awesome!

At first I didn't really have the range of motion to tolerate spills getting off the lift and there were some close calls (my lead foot's the bad one). I was horribly out of shape and could only do a few runs. My bf got bored quickly doing runs on his own.

Solution: we brought his skateboard-trained brother and strapped him to a snowboard so they could do runs together when I wanted to rest (the brother picked it up quickly enough). We started going at night so I could get my own chair. On runs that had lines I eventually found that getting on at the very right meant that I could control my spills and not aggravate my ankle. I was starting to nail clean blue runs again.

Last time we went out we did so many runs in a day. I also mistakenly ended up on my first diamond run. Although it was short, it was pretty steep for me and I had to sit a few times to gather my wit. Nonetheless I feel so stoked that I made it down in one piece.

How's dat for coming back from a broken ankle with surgery?!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome back...get stiff boots to help support the ankle....and come up to baker to get your grove back.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't forget to ice after!! I forgot to do that the first time I spent more than an hour or so on my board, and walking SUCKED after. Also, wrath is correct, supportive boots will go a long, long way for you. Welcome back to snowboarding!


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Go head witcher bad self, MRSA!!!


----------

